# plant id's please



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

some type of rotala or hygro?










in the middle to the right of the otto, its tiny...
hope its hc, might be hm or something else?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The first picture appears to be _Hygrophila polysperma._

I can't make out the stem in the second picture. Is it possible to zoom in on the plant a bit closer. At first glance it's not likely HC as the leaves of HC are much smaller.


----------

